# Funny ?



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lets try and gues what the dog is thinking

pic 1... Ha haaaar !!! I have you now iccle squiggle !!








pic 2 ... eh ? wots this ?








pic 3 ... AAAARGH NO GERROFF GERROFF !








pic 4 ... What the **** ? ... did I just get me ass kicked by a squiggle ????


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Heh-heh! The full video shows the dog messing with the baby squirrel in the third picture. Mama righteously kicked the dog's butt.



NoSugarRob said:


> lets try and gues what the dog is thinking
> 
> pic 1... Ha haaaar !!! I have you now iccle squiggle !!
> View attachment 8281
> ...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good one NSR, pooch got a spanking for sure.
Philly


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, that dog needed a beating for messing with a baby!

Have you guys seen this article:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/4489792.stm


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

One morning years ago, I saw a squirrel back down a saint bernard of a friend of mine. Chased him right into his dog house and stood outside barking at him. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Got to love them little Squizzers, tough as nails but get tender after cooking.








Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

dog eating squiggles lol .... they'll be eating Nessy next


----------

